# Driver for microscope digital camera model MA88



## Khairat (Aug 23, 2012)

Please if you kindly provide me with microscope digita camera premiere model MA88 driver or advice me where to find it
I use windows 7 home premium
Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I 'am not sure if there is one for win 7 but see here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...re-ma88-microscope-digital-camera-402108.html


----------



## Khairat (Aug 23, 2012)

Please if you kindly provide me with microscope digital camera premiere model MA88 driver or advice me where to find it or which drive and model is copitable
I use windows 7 home premium
Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is no driver for win 7 available


----------

